# Simplicity Conquest2452PS vs CubGTX2148



## rbolton1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just moved to new area and need a garden tractor to mow 2 hilly acres and haul firewood.
The (2) local dealers with tractors in my price range ($4k-$5k) are Simplicity & Cub Cadet.
The Simplicity dealer has a new 2012 Conquest with the B&S Pro 24hp TuffTorq K66 and the fab. 52"deck and power steering: list $6,400, he will sell for $4,700 to make room for the new ones coming in. Sounds like a great deal, I'm just concerned about the engine, everything else is perfect for my situation. I am waiting for a quote from the cub dealer on 
the GTX2100 with 48" deck or 50" with the Kohler Command 22.5hp, but I would be missing out on the diff lock.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

